# Newton mass interior



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a new construction 6500 sf home we begin the finish on it tomorrow. 7 bathrooms, built ins everywhere and crown molding in the baths. This is the tv room off the kitchen as well as the front and rear of home. We also have to paint the trim as the body of the house is stucco


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice! 

All poplar trim? What primer do you prefer?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

No wallpaper ?? :whistling2: 

Damn, I'm flat out in Wellesley this week, otherwise I'd cruise Newton til I found you :thumbup:

Looks like good work. I bet I know who DIDN'T build it


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The architect is PAII. And it's located on baldpate hill. The architect already showed us plans for 2 more. One on MV and the other is a 16,000 sf home. This project has turned into a T&M due to everything changing on a daily basis. We had primed all walls and painted ceilings in most rooms as per the specs we bid off of and as of 3 weeks ago when we left the project so the tile guys could come in, since then most ceilings are now having color applied. The house is beautiful and has many built ins as in the picture


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Poplar trim everywhere except the office is 100 cherry(walls,floor,ceiling,built-ins). The front door and wine cellar is mahogany.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> And it's located on baldpate hill.



Ah yes, I oft take Bookline St as a short cut from Chestnut Hill to Needham. Wish I had time to stop by and say hello.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We will be there for a while, let me know ahead of time and lunch is on me


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool project Ron. Nice to see good things happening in your area.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Cool project Ron. Nice to see good things happening in your area.


It's not really Ron's area, Newton borders Allston/Boston - it's always been good in the Brighton/Newton area.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> It's not really Ron's area, Newton borders Allston/Boston - it's always been good in the Brighton/Newton area.


Sorry, Dan, I meant "...within Ron's service area..."

Get the old Mystery Machine tuned up and get out there! :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott,

I can not believe how much work I've had in that area. Newton is heavily populated and many very "nice" sections. Where Ron's job is, it's particularly nice. It's on the western fringes, next to Needham and Wellesley, two other towns that keep a lot of us busy. 

It's nice to see people are building with quality.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We will be there for a while, let me know ahead of time and lunch is on me



Thanks Ron, but I literally do not stop for lunch. If I have/had the time, it would be a drive by in the afternoon on the way home. The next few weeks are turning into a scheduling "challenge".

But thanks for the offer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Scott,
> 
> I can not believe how much work I've had in that area. Newton is heavily populated and many very "nice" sections. Where Ron's job is, it's particularly nice. It's on the western fringes, next to Needham and Wellesley, two other towns that keep a lot of us busy.
> 
> It's nice to see people are building with quality.


Sounds like you and Ron do well to market to and break through in those types of areas.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Thanks Ron, but I literally do not stop for lunch. If I have/had the time, it would be a drive by in the afternoon on the way home. The next few weeks are turning into a scheduling "challenge".
> 
> But thanks for the offer.


You should start taking lunch.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You should start taking lunch.


I do, in the van on the way home. 

I may nibble and drink my liquids, but if I stop for a full lunch, I bog down. 

It works for me. (and I love being cranky from low blood sugar while I drive in afternoon rush hour :thumbup: )


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't stop for lunch either.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> I don't stop for lunch either.


I usually eat a brunch.

Sandwhiches brought with. Get things moving and I got enough caffine from coffee on an empty stomach so I won't get tired midmorning.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds like you and Ron do well to market to and break through in those types of areas.


ABSOLUTELY. Two of the new decorators I've built a relationship with, work those towns. I do need to work on better targeting that area. The dynamics of them are changing - or maybe I'm not getting the low end jobs anymore. 

In the 70's & 80's my painting partner and I learned to avoid much of that area, but we were lowballers then and we sure got that type of clientèle we targeted. Miserable.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I don't stop for lunch either.


In order to stop, one must break inertia. :jester:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

holy cow. congrats on winning that bid!


----------

